# for you electrical guys! digitrax db150 mod. help



## bull (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey Y'all
Does anyone know how to modify the digitrax db150 to increase it's amp. output from 5 to whatever? Already have it from my ho scale day's and would prfer to not spend a boat load more money.
Thanks Jason


----------



## bull (Jan 28, 2008)

Never mind found answer. WAS NO WAY!!!


----------

